
GogoBoard - easy to construct open hardware platform (about $40 to build) - iamwil
http://www.gogoboard.org/cocoon/gogosite/home.xsp?lang=en
======
kqr2
A similar low cost open source hardware platform that appears to have traction
is the arduino:

<http://www.arduino.cc/>

------
jwilliams
You program it in Logo no less.

~~~
iamwil
Actually, the reason why I put it on here was because you can use it with
Netlogo, so you can do real life simulations of large number of robots.

